# ماهي الكورسات التي يطلبها سوق العمل مجال هندسه الاتصالات



## engalexawy (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

انا طالب هندسه اسكندريه تانيه اتصالات
يا ريت لو تفيدوني اخد كورسات ايه ومايطلبه سوق العمل خصوصا في مجال الشبكات وافضل الاماكن اليه ممكن اخد فيها الكورس وتكون الشهاده بتعته معترف بيها ممكن اسافر اشتغل بيها خارج مصر وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## engalexawy (12 أبريل 2009)

اين مهندسين الاتصالات 
مفيش حد عايز يفيدني ولا يرد عليه خالص


----------



## notone8 (16 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم
اولا : يجب الاهتمام بكورسات mcse , mcsa cisco بعض هذه الكورسات تقدم علي هيئة منح لمدة طويلة لانها مكلفة وبصراحة فية معاهد كتير طلعت اي كلام لذلك اهتم بالسوال عن المعهد او المركز قبل اي دورة انا شخصيا اعرف معهد له سمعه جيدة جدا بيقدم خدمة زي الزفت وهمهم انك تدفع زي .......ي........ا..........ت
يمكن التدريب في شركة تقدم خدمات الانترنت (تقدم الخدمة ك server) ولو تدريب مجاني وتستطيع اثناء التدريب تنمية مهاراتك علي windows server 
علي فكرة السوق بالخارج يحتاج الي تخصصات الاتصالات والاجهزة الدقيقة فيما يسمي
network administrators 
instrumentation engineer 
وحاجة سوق العمل لهم بشكل كبير جدا حيث ان المجال مسيطر علية الهنود بسبب اجادة اللغة الانجليزية وحبهم لمساعدة بعضهم البعض رغم كفاءة المصريين الا انهم ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله منغلقين او >>>><<<<< 
ومهندسي الاتصالات والتحكم الالي والاجهزة يمكنهم العمل في مجال الاجهزة او الاتصالات وهنا في الكويت نماذج ممتازة لمصريين يعملوا بمجال اجهزة التحكم ----و شركات الاتصالات (المحمول) 
نصيحتي الاخيرة والمهمة جدا لك اهتم ثم اهتم ثم اهتم باللغة الانجليزية وسيبك من معاهد بير السلم وروح المركز الثقافي البريطاني واصرف شوية -والله لو قدرت تبلبع اللغة الانجليزية بلبعها او حتي احقن نفسك بيها او ادمنها ---المهم انها بقت كل حاجة واي حد يقلك غير كده كداب وحاول الا تقرا كتب شرح في مجالك بالعربي الا للتوضيح ولو حتي بتناقش مجالك مع نفسك استخدم الانجليزية 
(سيديهاية - ديفيديهايه - كبيرهم -------هاهاها )استخدم اللغة الصح لو عايز تستمر
والسلام عليكم*​


----------



## باروك (15 يونيو 2013)

تشكر:28:


----------



## محمد الياباني (2 يوليو 2013)

الله يبارك فيك . . مجهود جميل تشكر عليه


----------



## hafed22 (23 يوليو 2013)

*السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للمهندسين الأتصالات المتخرجين من بتونس . هل توجد أفاق للعمل بشركات الخليج ؟؟
*


----------



## المهندس زعيطان (30 يوليو 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## المهندس زعيطان (30 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووور


----------



## علي عبد المطلب (8 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jalmodk (12 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
بصراحة اختصاص الاتصالات ممتع و لكن يعيبه كثرت الشهادات الخارجية المطلوبة
و أهمها شهادات سيسكو CCNA و غيرها
و شهادات مايكروسوفت MCSE و غيرها
و هناك دورات يمكنك أخذها بدون شهادة في مجال الـ GSM , 3G, Optical Fiber و نحوها و يمكنك أن تأخذ نفس هذه الدورات و لكن بعد أن تكون قد توظفت
في أحد الشركات الكبيرة مثل سيمنس أو هواوي و غيرها حيث كل شركة بتعملك دورة على أجهزتها و تقنياتها
و كما قلت لك يوجد بعض المعاهد لتي تقدمها و لكن بشكل عام و مختصر كأساسيات و مبادئ

و بالتوفيق لك و لا تنس تقيم مشركتي لأنو كل الناس بتقرا و تمشي


----------

